# Reduced Member List post requirement to 1 post



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2009)

I get a lot of queries from people (including my Most Excellent Moderators and Admins) to the effect of: "Why isn't {insert name here} showing up on the Member's List?"

The threshold for appearing on that list used to be 15 posts. The threshold is now 1 post. The person also has to be active (which means that the person has posted in the last 6 months.


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 8, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The person also has to be active (which means that the person has posted in the last 6 months.



I always wondered what would render one as inactive. I guess this answered my question!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2009)

Claudiu,

Some also ask to go Inactive but the bulk are those that haven't posted in a while. I typically get a PM or e-mail saying: "Hey, what's wrong with my account?"


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Jul 8, 2009)

On an entirely unrelated note, what is your avatar, Rich?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 9, 2009)

AltogetherLovely said:


> On an entirely unrelated note, what is your avatar, Rich?



It's just a cool gif I found. I thought it was really well done. Doesn't signify anything other than some dude walking.


----------



## Berean (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it supposed to be like an animated dot-matrix printout?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 9, 2009)

Berean said:


> Is it supposed to be like an animated dot-matrix printout?



Sort of. Whoever first generated the image used ASCII characters.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 9, 2009)

On another forum someone had a bug. It actually crawled around in the avatar space quite realistically, looked like a gnat. I spent considerable time trying to kill it. LOL


----------



## py3ak (Jul 9, 2009)

turmeric said:


> On another forum someone had a bug. It actually crawled around in the avatar space quite realistically, looked like a gnat. I spent considerable time trying to kill it. LOL



If you're in fellowship with other forums, you're not in fellowship with us.


----------

